# Going BVI in May thinking about St Lucia in July



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok Im needing some info on cruising around St Lucia and St Vincent. My wife and I are chartering out of St Thomas in May and possibly want to charter further south in July. We have never been to the VI so we may go back but want to explore other options. Has anyone been to the area of St L and St V and what did you think about it compared to the VI? We are also considering Belize. 

Tell me where you've been and what you liked and or disliked. 

Thanks

eddie


----------



## jppp (Jul 13, 2008)

I've sailed the Windwards many years ago with my dad. Martinique, St Lucia, St Vincent, Mustique, Carriacou. It was another world. Amazing trip. Marigot Bay was a blast. I still dream about that trip and it was 35 years ago. I remember we were motoring up a narrow river in St Lucia. As we passed what looked like a small dock we slowed down and my father yelled at someone I could not see, as they were in some small hut on the dock. They yelled back something and then my father yelled at us, "Chicken or fish?" He took the head count and yelled it back to them. We continued up the river a short ways and anchored. Later we packed the dinghy with wine and beer and went back to the dock for dinner under the stars on the dock. I had the chicken. The whole trip was like that. Remote and intoxicating. I miss my dad.


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my god! Thank you so much for sharing that! That does sound amazing. Unforgettable.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I would look at Moorings from Canouan. You are in the heart of the best cruising area St Vincent down to Carriacou. 

Second would be a charter out of Blue Lagoon St Vincent.


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you TQA. It sounds amazing!


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

The VI's are like lake sailing. You can run the whole chain in one day. Most of the sailing is protected and navigation is by eyesight. From St. Lucia, you will be doing a lot mors open water sailing. At this moment, here in Sint Maarten - the seas are about 10 feet and the wind is 18-20 knots but the Sunsail boats are still leaving Oyster Pond for their charter vacation.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

speciald said:


> The VI's are like lake sailing. You can run the whole chain in one day. Most of the sailing is protected and navigation is by eyesight. From St. Lucia, you will be doing a lot mors open water sailing. At this moment, here in Sint Maarten - the seas are about 10 feet and the wind is 18-20 knots but the Sunsail boats are still leaving Oyster Pond for their charter vacation.


Err this is normal sailing weather in the Windward and Leeward islands. You just tuck in a reef in the main and go.

But he good news for the July Charter is that the reinforced trades AKA Christmas Winds are not likely so the 25 to 35 knot steady trades will not be blowing.

The bad news is that there is a risk of a storm/hurricane in July.


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

Im definitely putting it on my list of places to go. Not sure if Im going to go this July or not. Im going to wait till I get back from the VI's and make a decision then. Thanks for the info on that area. I have checked into flights to Bridgetown and briefly looked at some of the charter options. I would rather charter from the island we are flying into rather then catching a puddle jumper or ferrying to another island to charter.


----------



## Bamazeb (Sep 13, 2011)

See the SN Thread on the Belize Pirate Attack........


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Why would someone travel 1400 nautical miles from the Virgin Islands to attack pirates in Belize?


----------



## claire.giulini (Jun 25, 2012)

It's very beautiful to sail in BVI. We sailed from Tortola to Cooper Island then to Virgin Gorda & then to Norman Island...


----------



## aflyguy (Jun 4, 2007)

Check out the story about the BVIs in the latest CharterSavvy magazine...good tips and fun story. Charter Savvy - Your guide to bareboat charters


----------



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

We are hoping to charter BVI July 2013. I have never been in summer, but prices are great and the birthday we are celebrating is in July. Someone suggested it was a bad time because no wind. Does anyone who has been in July have an opinion? We have previously used Barecat Charer in Tortola and pleased with them.
Thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Still plenty wind at that time of the year.


----------



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

Thanks TQA!


----------



## idahorookie (Aug 2, 2012)

We are planning a trip to BVI in late May as well. Does anyone have the perfect 10 day float plan they would be willing to share?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

eddie nelson said:


> Ok Im needing some info on cruising around St Lucia and St Vincent. My wife and I are chartering out of St Thomas in May and possibly want to charter further south in July. We have never been to the VI so we may go back but want to explore other options. Has anyone been to the area of St L and St V and what did you think about it compared to the VI? We are also considering Belize.
> 
> Tell me where you've been and what you liked and or disliked.
> 
> ...


How was your trip to the USVI and BVI?


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

It was ok, I guess? The water was too clear. There was way too many fish too see snorkeling. The scenery was ok, lol (shaver on the cat at Anagada :laugher) The food was pretty good but the pain killers tried to kill me one night. Oh and the captain (aka: SL) that helped me with the boat was an A-hole but a fairly likable, knowledgable guy. Over all the trip was ok I guess.

I CANT WAIT TO FREAKING GO BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Captain and crew of s/v Sayang 54 Jeanneau Sun Odyssey Paul and Ratna Crossby








Me and the Mrs in route to the Baths (I think)








Playing around.

These were all taken in July of 2006. The weather was great.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

eddie nelson said:


> It was ok, I guess? The water was too clear. There was way too many fish too see snorkeling. The scenery was ok, lol (shaver on the cat at Anagada :laugher) The food was pretty good but the pain killers tried to kill me one night. Oh and the captain (aka: SL) that helped me with the boat was an A-hole but a fairly likable, knowledgable guy. Over all the trip was ok I guess.
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO FREAKING GO BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I heard a rumor that the Capt you hired had to help you onto the dinghy and then onto your charter boat after you tried to drink painkillers with him at Cooper Island.uke

It sounds like you saw some good stuff snorkeling. When are you going back?


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

FarCry said:


> I heard a rumor that the Capt you hired had to help you onto the dinghy and then onto your charter boat after you tried to drink painkillers with him at Cooper Island.uke
> 
> It sounds like you saw some good stuff snorkeling. When are you going back?


LOL!!! Now thats a nasty rumor! If you dont have any proof, then it didn't happen! (Note to self: two painkiller max at one sitting.)

Two thumbs up on the snorkeling. Going back ASAP!


----------

